# Gloss black plastic (BMW)



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Purchased some gloss black interior trim for my dad's E92 M3, and I was wondering if there's any product like ceramic coat that would help provide resistance to scratches when being cleaned. As my mum's car has the same gloss black plastic trim and over time (through others not using my nice soft clean microfibres) it's scratched and just doesn't have the same visual impact as it once did.

Any sort of wrap is out of the question as it will make it look like vinyl wrap unfortunately.


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking for similar answer, I take one wrong look at the black and it scratches


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Something like gtechniq crystal serum or gtechniq c1, both provide a hard surface by chemical bonding with the plastic becoming the new surface of the plastic, the bost 9h harness.


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

CQuartz DLUX works well on plastic too http://amzn.to/2AEjPok you can also apply it to headlights to minimise oxidation yellowing.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I've got lots of this on my car
I polish with Simoniz Chrome/Plastic polish by hand (£6 in halfords).
Then I coat with any ceramic that's good for trim after an IPA wipedown - using TAC at the moment, but I've used DLux in the past. It helps, but it doesn't really prevent fine scratches completely. I typically redo mine every year.

Some coatings don't like plastic, as they'll cloud plastic headlights for example, so just be aware.

Best way to avoid scratches, is to use a virgin microfibre towel every time you touch these - especially on the interior.


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

I have the same issue, there are swirls on the gloss black plastic.

Is it worth using a DA on them with a light cut polish? Or Megs PlastX?


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Asfaik, yes. I've seen someone use a small polisher like an iBrid Nano etc to get scrathces out of gloss plastic trim.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

It will literally take 5 mins by hand...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I use the iBrid Nano with a yellow Rupes pad with Sonax perfect finish does a fantastic job.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Without specialty polish pads (cone shaped etc) many cars woth be machine polishable there anyway due to narrow button positions etc .. so hand polishing is also a good option there.


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

I tried to hand polish it using Megs PlastX but it made very little to no difference. 

Might try a finishing polish on DA next.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

E60525d said:


> I tried to hand polish it using Megs PlastX but it made very little to no difference.
> 
> Might try a finishing polish on DA next.


Try Meguairs 205 with a foam applicator by hand:thumb:


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks. Dont have 205 but do have Menzerna Final Finish polish which i'll try.


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

Just to update this thread. 

After using Meg's PlastX which made little to no difference. I then tried Menzerna Final Finish polish by hand to the gloss back plastic trims. As soon as i buffed it off, there was noticeable difference, many of the swirls were gone.

I then did a couple of passes using my DAS6 and it has made a huge difference, night and day difference!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I have used SRP on mine after a wipe down with IPA

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

J306TD said:


> I have used SRP on mine after a wipe down with IPA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Was going to use SRP but then decided not to as I didn't want the fillers in it hiding the swirl marks.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

I have used megs ultimate compound very gently by hand.


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

On my F31 and my wife Eygo, both have gloss black panels inside. 

I use either, to remove scratches/swirls, Megs Ultimate Polish, or Auto Finesse Triple, then add a liquid wax ontop. I just add a quick wax and wipe every time I hoover the cars.

Luke


----------

